# G'Day from the Valley!



## Sonsey (Aug 8, 2010)

The Ottawa Valley that is...

Hello VI! I'm Howard Sonnenburg, a Composer/Sound Designer/Engineer from just outside Canada's Capitol, Ottawa. After 10 years of mixing everyone else's music into films and television, and assisting a wonderful mentor, I'm finally kick-starting my own composition career - scary but fun.

Feel free to visit my home on the web at http://sonsey.com


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to VI Sonsey!


----------

